# Harden agrees to 5-year, $78.6 million extension



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Harden agrees to 5-year, $78.6 million extension



> The Rockets reached agreement with guard James Harden on a max contract extension Wednesday, shortly before the deadline to reach a deal and prevent Harden from becoming a free agent after the season, a person with knowledge of the deal said.
> 
> Harden, who agreed to a deal worth $78.6 million over five years, said he was not concerned about getting the deal completed before tonight’s season opener against the Pistons.
> 
> “I tried not to worry about it,” Harden said. “Even when I was in Oklahoma City trying to get it done, my focus was on just trying to get better and doing my job. My focus is between these lines, trying to better my basketball game. I knew it would get done. I have a game and I’m ready.”


This is the game I am most excited about watching tonight.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Does anybody know why Magic do not want Rockets package for D Howard?

It is 3 more first round picks than Lakers. Lakers offer protected 2nd round picks. It could be top 50 picks protected for Howard.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This contract seems like a bargain so far.


----------

